
Are you a musician? - edward8628
Just curious about the life of a musician. After graduation from music school as a music student, what kind of career path they pursuit? How do they make their living? Where do you hangout as a musician?
======
Pistos2
I'm just another data point, but, in my case, the honest truth is that I
deliberately avoided a career in music because I thought that it would be too
hard and/or risky to make much money. My formal studies were in computers,
science and tech. I never dropped music from my life; I still avidly pursue it
as a hobby, including both performance and songwriting/composition. I just
don't rely on it to put meals on my table or keep a roof over my head. I make
music for the sake of itself, and the pleasure and joy of it, not to make
money. i.e. because I want to, and when I want to, not because I have to.

~~~
edward8628
so where do you usually hangout online for your musical interest?

~~~
Pistos2
I don't per se "hang out" anywhere online. Most of my musical activities are
engaged in within meatspace. At most, I might share the occasional recording
on social networks. I've participated a bit in music-related forums.

Technology hasn't progressed far enough yet for musicians to be able to play
together real-time over the Internet. That'll be a great day when it comes,
though.

------
auslegung
Yes, a flautist since 1994. I began college in 2003 as a flute performance
major, then sophomore year changed that to a music minor and graduated 2007. A
few odd jobs after college, then began using my psychology minor to get into
social work. Switched careers over a year ago into software development.
Recently joined the community pops ensemble. As a musician, I spend time at
jazz clubs if my town has them, or seek out fellow musicians on Meetup.com.

~~~
edward8628
thanks

